# Jamie Barton Anyone



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I heard her last night in Seattle and to me she is the real thing! She harkens back to the golden age of singing in my youth back in the 60's.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

She won Cardiff Singer of the World in 2013 so I saw and heard quite a lot of her. She must be good to have won the prize but I'm really ignorant where women singers are concerned so can't offer an opinion.

At the time there was a lot of comment on social media about her weight. One guy in particular was vilified for suggesting, very diplomatically, that she ought to consider her health. As he said to me in private, she is morbidly obese and if she wants a long and successful career and life she should consider losing weight.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Didn't she win both prizes in Cardiff? She was rather excellent then and I'd like to hear her live at some point.

Seattleoperafan, I guess you saw her in Nabucco? It looks like she's scheduled to do the same role in London in June.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> Didn't she win both prizes in Cardiff?


Yes I think she did.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She is very short and is about the size Jane Eaglen was when she premiered in America before she packed on another 50 pounds. I have seen too many singers run into vocal crises when they lose weight and have to relearn singing. I just hope she doesn't get bigger like Jane did. Her voice is huge and gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

sospiro said:


> She won Cardiff Singer of the World in 2013 so I saw and heard quite a lot of her. She must be good to have won the prize but I'm really ignorant where women singers are concerned so can't offer an opinion.
> 
> At the time there was a lot of comment on social media about her weight. One guy in particular was vilified for suggesting, very diplomatically, that she ought to consider her health. As he said to me in private, she is morbidly obese and if she wants a long and successful career and life she should consider losing weight.


This is extraordinary. I have chills running through me! Hers is the kind of voice and vocal presence I've heard only on recordings. Listen to that chest voice, and how well it's integrated with the rest, all the way up to a splendid high Bb. Vocal gold, rock-solid technique, feeling, style - and an actress too?!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She was very into the part last night. At the Tucker Gala she sang up to a spectacular high C!! It is a very different sound from Ewa Podles, but similar capabilities. Also from the back of the house and with good costuming she didn't seem gigantic like Eaglen or Blythe.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I heard her last night in Seattle and to me she is the real thing! She harkens back to the golden age of singing in my youth back in the 60's.


I saw her win the Met Audition Finals several years ago and knew she was going to make it big.
She was superb as Adalgisa with Meade (also another Met Audition winner) in "Norma" two seasons ago.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I heard her last night in Seattle and to me she is the real thing! She harkens back to the golden age of singing in my youth back in the 60's.


What did you think of the production?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

It was odd as they had the orchestra on stage, but you could really hear the finest details of the orchestra. Mary Elizabeth Williams is the greatest Verdi soprano in the world today, IMHO.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw Jamie in the best recital I've ever seen tonight. It was an optimal space....800 seats. With her Wagnerian voice it sounded like the volume one would expect from Flagstad. She was SO communicative, so engulfing in her personality, with such a gorgeous, huge sound from the bottom to the top I will say that for me this is the artist to beat for the title of Artist of the 21tst Century ( singer). She did a 20 min. Q and A with the audience and I just adore her.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> It was odd as they had the orchestra on stage, but you could really hear the finest details of the orchestra. Mary Elizabeth Williams is the greatest Verdi soprano in the world today, IMHO.


How indebted I am to you.
I have never heard of Mary Elizabeth Williams and found her to be an extraordinary soprano right up there with Radvanovsky and the rest of her Verdi peers. She is going to be some kind of winner! I hope Gelb has his listening ears on.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> I saw her win the Met Audition Finals several years ago and knew she was going to make it big.
> She was superb as Adalgisa with Meade (also another Met Audition winner) in "Norma" two seasons ago.


The 2007 auditions produced quite a crop of singers ... in addition to Jamie Barton & Angela Meade, there was also Michael Fabiano, Alek Shrader & Amber Wagner, all of whom are making their mark.


----------

